# Finally Stocked My African Cichlid Tank!



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

After many months of work I have finally stocked my Cichlid tank. I built my own decorations (2 out of 3 anyway) and now my tank is home to 5 orange peacocks, 5 Red top Zebras, and 6 bumble bee Cichlids. And Lots of trumpet snails busily aerating my sand and cleaning up. I will try to add pictures in the future. I am waiting to get my new camera.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=717
Pictures as promised


----------



## fish268 (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice!!


----------

